# General > PC & Console Gaming >  Consoles..

## ShelleyCowie

Just wondering what console people prefer for gaming? 

I have games i love for the Xbox (halo 1,2,3, ODST, Wars,) and reach is out soon. fable 2, Naughty bear...quite a few more

Then for PS3 i have quite a few games building up. red dead redemption being my favourite right now. 

Have to say the only online PC game i have played is Unreal Tournament which i love  :Grin:  Dont have it installed just now though. 

So its between the Xbox + PS3......cant decide. Will say the Xbox because its what i had first.

----------


## Gizmo

I normally play the Xbox 360, but i have a host of other "old school" consoles that i hook up on a regular basis. I was having a good time playing 'Chuck Rock' on the Super Nintendo last week  :Smile:

----------


## The Drunken Duck

Just have a PS3, did look at an Xbox but the Blu Ray player and Free online gaming swung it for me .. plus all my other kit is Sony.

----------


## EDDIE

I play with the ps3 watch tv and play blu rays through the projector on it.Might buy an xbox when the new motion controller comes out for it its supposed to be accurate i also have th wii never play with it now the controler isnt that accurate.

----------


## devil's sidekick

ps3 all the way

----------

